# How would you make the arms move?



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

I want to build something like this and am wondering if the arms are pneumatically controlled or is it something more simple like some kind of elastic band kind of rigging as they do bounce a lot from the movement already being created. Anyone have a thought?


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

I would think the arms are on some type of armature and have some give to them . It would be fairly easy to do . I would make a frame in the shape of a tee, put some pillow block type bearings on, and run a shaft through them and attach the arms. Put a tab in the middle and use a cylinder to move them up and down...............


----------



## racso66 (Oct 21, 2019)

*Most Likely pneumatic for arm*



mroct31 said:


> I want to build something like this and am wondering if the arms are pneumatically controlled or is it something more simple like some kind of elastic band kind of rigging as they do bounce a lot from the movement already being created. Anyone have a thought?


There is definitely a pneumatic scissors mechanism that lunges prop forward. Most likely, there is a pneumatic cylinder pushing the arm forward as well. I built a prop a few years ago that has the arms moving up instead of forward. Here is a link so you can see how I did it:


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks for the replies gentlemen!


----------

